# How do you feel about Vic's reentry to NFL



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I am very interested in how you feel about this. I will not post my opinion until everyone else has stated theirs.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think if he does go back he should be required to help with the city SPCA and donate, do fund raisers, work with animal organizations. He has the potential, if he really has remorse, to help and bring in funding. Not all bad people remain bad. It's how he handles himself and the situation from this point forward that shows the type of man he could end up being. He still has potential to be a good person...but I think he still owes the animal community much more.

I’m also tired of people making excuses for him that it was a “culture” thing. It’s about right and wrong, and it’s wrong. He should be required to turn over all fighting ring connections he had as well and help close them down prior to getting back into the game. Maybe pair him up with a really pro-animal football player and get some reform/air time for how cruel what he did was. People need to see others in the NFL are/were disgusted with him as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

UUHHH.... If I never heard of or about him again, I'd be happy. Yes, he's done his time by whatever standard that is, but when someone shows you his character..... believe it!!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We have already agreed on our fantasy football league that he will NOT be available for draft in our league.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> UUHHH.... If I never heard of or about him again, I'd be happy. Yes, he's done his time by whatever standard that is, but when someone shows you his character..... believe it!!!!!


I agree.
Word is, he spent his first night of freedom going to strip clubs (though his lawyer is denying it.) I realize that there's nothing illegal about that, but I don't think it sends a very good message, if the reports are true.

I really don't want to see him back in uniform.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Is he actually returning? Because i would never support any team that would take him. Sorry just won't do it.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i've never been to a pro football game, but i told my husband that if he ever played at the eagles stadium i'd gladly go down and picket, and im not a big protest person.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Yes, vic's first day of freedom was spent at a strip club. What a wonderful person this man is. Not only does he do horrific things to animals, he is also a misogynist who only sees the value of women in what he sees in her body. Oh what a wonderful person.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

LizShort said:


> Yes, Vick's first day of freedom was spent at a strip club. What a wonderful person this man is. Not only does he do horrific things to animals, he is also a misogynist who only sees the value of women in what he sees in her body. Oh what a wonderful person.


Oh, yeah, he's quite the 'hero', isn't he? I nearly gagged when I saw some guy on CNN after Vick had been arrested, spouting off about what a 'hero" Vick is. And why is he a 'hero'? Because he brought a lot of money to the Falcons; I couldn't believe somebody was stupid enough to actually go on camera and make those statements.

Why anybody, from any place or culture, would look up to a thug and animal abuser like Vick is beyond me.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Oh, yeah, he's quite the 'hero', isn't he? I nearly gagged when I saw some guy on CNN after Vick had been arrested, spouting off about what a 'hero" Vick is. And why is he a 'hero'? Because he brought a lot of money to the Falcons; I couldn't believe somebody was stupid enough to actually go on camera and make those statements.
> 
> Why anybody, from any place or culture, would look up to a thug and animal abuser like Vick is beyond me.


 Actually Vic isn't a hearo in the terms that you betrayed. Kids seen him as a rolemodel and a star athlete, it had nothing to do with how much money he made the falcons ( Patrick Kerney lives 6 roads over from me, I've played flag football with him and other guys from the neighborhood) Trust me Vic has done alot of good in the ATL with sponsoring groups to rehab kids and neighborhoods, so he isn't all that bad. 

BUt <------ notice I said this



He screwed his career up just like most other professionals. This guy was busted for dog fighting and has served a sentence. You mention his career well its pretty much over unless he goes outside of the NFL to play. Or some really lousy team such as the Raiders decide to take the risk and pick him up for low end $$$, so don't get to excited yet until you see if a NFL team will even pick him up. What he did was wrong, I lost alot of respect for him just as most of Atlanta has. He was one of those guys if you noticed him at the club or at a local resturaunt he would be more than happy to take pictures and autographs. Now people just ignore him. I noticed Liz above started on the he sees women for their bodies and all that, wake up dear, all of us men see women that way at some point or another, just because he was a star athelete, doesn't mean he is any different. The strip clubs doesnt even have to do with his crime, he can visit them all he likes, most sports stars visit them, why because the women swamp them and harass them and thats what they want. 


But to wrap this up, Vic's career is practically over. If it's not already.


----------

